# Herd bound



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

I will be anxious to follow your thread. I can't seem to separate our two mares with out one of them going nuts.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Have the same problem with my two 2yr olds and my yearling.....


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

ive got the same problem, but i have a book that does say, take the horses that are attached to eachother on a trail ride, and one goes left and the other goes right and they turn right into a circle, and come right back together, that way the horse knows that eventually they will come back together with there buddy and not permentally leaving them ! 
Than work on getting your circles bigger and bigger, until eventually you and your partner can go seperate ways. The horse in the end will know that they will see eachother again and it shouldnt be a hassle


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

That's a good idea.


----------

